

People Are Finally Talking About The Thing Nobody Wants To Talk About - TheBiv
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2015/06/16/414724767/people-are-finally-talking-about-the-thing-nobody-wants-to-talk-about

======
zeeed
@TheBiv: not even you wanted to at least write about it? :)

please add a more self-explanatory headline, it's an important health topic
yet with a headline written like this it appears like clickbait

